# Anyone out there got a good Datsun A15 engine for sale?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

My 210 needs an engine, so I'm looking for one. Mine is eating itself and needs replacement.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been looking for one for years to possibly put in a Spitfire, but haven't seen one on ebay. You probably need to rebuild the one you have or check salvage yards.


----------

